
Contraceptive app under fire for causing unwanted pregnancies - tareqak
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/15/natural-cycles-app-unwanted-pregnancies/
======
tareqak
For what it's worth, Wirecutter recommends Clue
([https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-free-menstrual-
tracki...](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-free-menstrual-tracking-
app/)), which has iOS
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id657189652](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id657189652))
and Play Store
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.andro...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.android))
versions.

------
mpweiher
Headline? I didn't realize an app could _cause_ pregnancies, last time I
checked those were caused differently...

